# Who am i? What is my purpose in life?



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I'm mostly debating between INFJ/INFP, but I sometimes think I may be an ENFP or even an NT type at times. Or even an S! I think I've been so overexposed to the myers-briggs that I can see myself in most of the personality types at different times.

My issue is that I am quite disorganized, but disorganization makes me anxious at times. I start a lot of projects and don't complete them, but I feel much more satisfied when I actually completely something. I'm very indecisive, but mostly because I'm terrified of making the 'wrong decision' and want as much information as possible so I don't end up making a decision I'll regret. I always feel better after a decision has been made. I've become more decisive in college and as I've gotten older. I come across as indecisive, but I have a lot of internal anxiety about my lack of decision-making.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*
Learning to be content. It's really that simple.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Probably when I finished my first semester of college with a 3.9. I felt accomplished and like my hard work paid off.


*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Sensing that others are more intelligent than I. Or that I am somehow overly emotional.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? *
What will make me happiest and provide the best possible outcome for all parties involved. But the most important factor is that I do right by myself.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

While I like to have control, I'm really not into trying to lead a group of people to do things 'my way.' So I usually prefer to work alone.

*7) Describe for us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

The last time I had a lot of fun was the other night when I went out dancing with my friends. I was surrounded by people I like and strangers I didn't have to talk to. I also LOVE dancing.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Doing endless amounts of research in order to fully understand the topic. I usually try to teach myself through asking others and practicing on my own.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not particularly organized. Whenever I'm tired or depressed (usually) my room becomes a disaster.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Understand the principles behind it. I think that finding outside sources that agree or say the same thing is limiting; it's a 'new' idea for a reason.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*
A little of both. While I don't discount others altogether, I prefer to be myself and do my own thing.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
It varies greatly. Sometimes, when I FIRST meet people, I'm quite chatty and enthusiastic. Other times, I prefer to acknowledge the other person's existence and let my friends do the talking. Sometimes I find one-to-one conversations to be more manageable and interesting if the person I'm talking to IS interesting, but sometimes I find it boring as well.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I definitely like to know where I'm jumping before leaping and I absolutely think actions speak louder than words. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If they bribe me, I'll go out  if someone I'm interested in will be going, I'm more likely to go. But if I was planning on staying in then it'll take more convincing to get me to go out.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get very messy, I withdraw, and resort or negative coping mechanisms. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

When they seem really one-sided and it's impossible to have a conversation with them about anything 'deep' or remotely intellectual. People who are primarily interested in themselves and having a good time with few thoughts in between. I like to party, but there's a specific type of shallow party person that irks me.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
MYERS BRIGGS! I like talking about psychology and how people work. Conversations about politics are stimulating in moderation but exhausting in excess. I like sharing mutual thoughts and dreams, seeing the connections between the two, and using them to improve. I like talking about science as well. And music. AND film. 


*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?*

Maybe money and health. I worry about both, but I'm the least proactive in both of those areas. That also may just be my age.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

My nearest and dearest friends tell me that I'm a really good, really kind person. I'm told that I'm hard to read/figure out. The people I'm not as close to probably think think I'm aloof and sort of non-communacative. Inconsistent. Some may say I'm overly emotional while others will say I'm cold. I think maybe all of these things are true, but I am more selfish and manipulative than people to believe. But then again, I feel incredibly guilty about dishonestly so one instance of manipulation feels like 27. o.o My friends would probably never say that I'm conventional.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Get a tattoo! Go to a concert! Dance, party, and share the evening with a group of my closest friends. Have good conversations.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

I don't like to bump, buuutttt....


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

If I were you I would learn about the cognitive functions and how they relate to the MBTI's four letter type code. Here's a good starting point: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

I would say you're either an INFP or an ISFP. They're both Fi dominants (Te inferior: I definitely saw a lot of this in your post), but they differ in their auxiliary and tertiary functions. INFPs use Ne/Si whereas ISFPs Se/Ni. INFJs use a completely different set and/or ordering of functions. 



> My nearest and dearest friends tell me that I'm a really good, really kind person. I'm told that I'm hard to read/figure out. The people I'm not as close to probably think think I'm aloof and sort of non-communacative. Inconsistent. Some may say I'm overly emotional while others will say I'm cold.


As a fellow Fi-dominant (assuming you are one), my friends would probably say the exact same things about me haha...


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds like a good assessment! I almost always test as an intuitive type and generally fit that description, so I'm probably an INFP. But I think I had a hard time differentiating between if I use Ne/Si or Se/Ni...I'm the kind of person that picks up on subtext very easily and enjoys 'reading between the lines' in order to understand people. I know a lot about a person without having to be told directly. I guess I would interpret that as Ni, but I'm not sure. I find my gut instincts are almost always right. I also have a great love for aesthetic beauty and enjoy finding it all things...I love animals and nature, even though I can't keep a plant alive to save my life. 

I've ALWAYS been told I'm highly intuitive, even since I was quite young. So it would make sense that I may be using Ne/Si...I don't know. I enjoy interesting conversations about people and my observations, but I get bored with objective theory. After a year of liberal arts college, I'm transferring to art school because I realize I would be happier creating rather than thinking endlessly about things. I like understanding topics like philosophy or gender studies, but I can only handle so much of it...once I get the point and I feel like I've learned as much as can be useful, I get bored and disinterested. Maybe this helps?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

You might also be INTJ if you identify with Intuition and Fi so strongly. Te may not be your inferior function.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

I doubt I am an INTJ, I always score the weakest in Te on cognitive functions tests...I am quite disorganized and far from strategic. I think I'm more confused on if I am Ne/Si or Se/Ni.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> You might also be INTJ if you identify with Intuition and Fi so strongly. Te may not be your inferior function.


Amazing that this post gets 2 thanks. The Te thing seems to come out of the blue; there is no sign at all of Te. Confused, how you got this idea.

What I think? Imo there is not enough information to really form an idea. But based on strictly what you said: you seem like either an INFJ or INFP. 
Maybe you could say more about your ideals and goals in life?


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm leaning towards INTP


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

Well, my goals in life are to be happy and fulfilled. I want to be accomplished and competent at what I do. I have an incredibly strong moral compass, which really does make me think I use Fi. I can be overly sensitive and struggle to control my emotions and remain rational in stressful situations...I ALWAYS donate clothing or recycle...I'm a smoker and I found a pack of cigarettes and couldn't bare to take them because I thought I knew who's they were and tried to return them. So I think that governs my choices a lot...I'm going to art school, but I don't think that really helps. 

Specific goals for me are to find what exactly it is that I can do that will make me happy, graduate from school and get as much from it as I can, and be as good at art as possible. I have other things I want for my personal life but I know you can't really make 'GET MARRIED HAVE KIDS' a goal...it'll happen if it happens!


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Se as opposed to Ne is more of an "it is what it is" type of function and as a result more action oriented. Ne gets caught up considering the possibilities of a situation, so it may have a harder time settling on a definitive best answer or even putting any of it's ideas into practice. Se is much more likely to do this. I think there's more to suggest you use Se/Ni over Ne/Si. 



> I'm the kind of person that picks up on subtext very easily and enjoys 'reading between the lines' in order to understand people. I know a lot about a person without having to be told directly. I guess I would interpret that as Ni, but I'm not sure. I find my gut instincts are almost always right. I also have a great love for aesthetic beauty and enjoy finding it all things...I love animals and nature, even though I can't keep a plant alive to save my life.


Yeah, I would guess this is more Se/Ni as opposed to Ne/Si.

Also, perhaps this thread might help...
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/84864-differences-between-isfp-infp-3.html


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

infp. you sound almost exactly like me.
if you do find out that you're some other type, tell me.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

You sound a lot like my friend who is either INFP or ISFP. You have the art/sensory thing going on, but it sounds like you're a bit more intuitive than sensory, and you just sound more like the INFPs than the ISFPs I know. My hunch is INFP. (And I think that's what my friend is, too.)

If it helps, I'm an intuitive and sometimes I get tired of liberal arts classes and just want to go do something simple and creative, too.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

These are good suggestions. The more I think about it and observe, the more I think that I'm a possibilities type of person. I was a highly imaginative child and played lots of made-up games and would pretend to be in different worlds and things like that...and I ALWAYS have really great conversations with ENFPs...they understand me moreso than any other type I've encountered.

BUT AGAIN! I feel that I relate to Ni a lot...once I read through these posts, I'm starting to wonder if I'm an INFJ. But I'm not sure if or how I may experience Fe.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

Okay, I took a cognitive functions test and this is what I scored:

Ni > Fi > Ne > Ti > Fe > Si > Te > Se

uuuuuhhhhhhh

interpretations?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

just a tip, ALL THE TESTS ARE WRONG.

i get INTP/INTJ for most of my tests :S


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

WHO AM I? A really screwed up chick with major personal issues that has been in hardcore therapy for years and years with various retarded specialists that didn't cure me as of yet.

WHAT IS MY PURPOSE IN LIFE?

I am trying to find a way to forgive my parents for screwing me up from the time I was a child. This is probably my main purpose in life, at the moment. This may change someday. But probably won't. Since all things are possible, but not all things are likely...


----------



## moowithelsie (Jan 31, 2010)

check_mate said:


> WHO AM I? A really screwed up chick with major personal issues that has been in hardcore therapy for years and years with various retarded specialists that didn't cure me as of yet.
> 
> WHAT IS MY PURPOSE IN LIFE?
> 
> I am trying to find a way to forgive my parents for screwing me up from the time I was a child. This is probably my main purpose in life, at the moment. This may change someday. But probably won't. Since all things are possible, but not all things are likely...



Im guessing you didn't catch the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy reference


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

moowithelsie said:


> Im guessing you didn't catch the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy reference


Who has the time to read books? Honestly, some people lead a life of bloody leisure. And I AM NOT ONE OF THEM.


----------



## shivasoul (May 6, 2012)

It's in the movie! xD


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

check_mate said:


> Who has the time to read books? Honestly, some people lead a life of bloody leisure. And I AM NOT ONE OF THEM.


okay. i cant tell if this is sarcastic ENTP humour or if shes actually serious. i havent read the book  my friends told me the only thing i needed to know was 42 though

is it normal for an infp to be able to tell whether its a joke or not? im too socially inept to be an INFP T_T


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

shivasoul said:


> These are good suggestions. The more I think about it and observe, the more I think that I'm a possibilities type of person. I was a highly imaginative child and played lots of made-up games and would pretend to be in different worlds and things like that...and I ALWAYS have really great conversations with ENFPs...they understand me moreso than any other type I've encountered.
> 
> BUT AGAIN! I feel that I relate to Ni a lot...once I read through these posts, I'm starting to wonder if I'm an INFJ. But I'm not sure if or how I may experience Fe.


no Ni. look at the way you're talking, THERES NO STRUCTURE, and ellipses EVERYWHEREEE.
Ni wouldn't ever say "BUT AGAIN" because their paragraphs would logically flow into the next topic. Eg.

Ne: "cruise ships make me puke."
Ni: "I often get seasick on cruiseships"


----------

